# The Glenn Miller Festival - August Bank Holiday 2010



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

Just a thought but I understand this is very good and has an onsite campsite.

http://www.twinwoodevents.com/index.html

I also believe the organisers are receptive to a rally booking.

Just a suggestion for an MHF Rally? I am new to all this so don't know how it all works with rallies etc but thought it might be a good one if enough people are interested?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Had the brochure for this years event because we went to the organ festival last year. Unfortunately it is over £100 for the weekend.
Gerry


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Toffs-RV

Nice thought for a rally but I think the price would be prohibitive.

Camping £25 or £30, depending on which site used, plus to use the camping you must also purchase a minimum of 2 adult 3 day festival tickets at a cost of £50 each.

We are also quite likely to have our Annual Global Rally at the August Bank Holiday weekend, so most of the rally staff are busy organising that.

If you do book to go, perhaps you could post to that effect giving price and contact details and ask if anyone else fancied joining you, or you could list it as a Meet in the meets section at the bottom of the front page.


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

We have been twice to this event and, as said, it is an expensive weekend. The rally areas are within the general camping area.
It is a great event with great music all day and evening and WW2 re-enactments in the woods. 
Be warned though, dogs are not allowed in the arena, not even on the edges, or anywhere in the event showground, so you are supposed to leave them in your van if you want to enjoy the event. 
The site security operatives can be a bit over enthusiastic on this!

Woofer


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

We went to this this year and had a great weekend!
As for comments about cost - yes it is expensive in comparison to Motorhome shows but not in comparison to other music festivals- have a look at the price of camping tickets for V, Latitude or the Isle of wight festival.
For those who have not been to this the set up includes 2 sound stages, one for "swing" music ( Think Glenn Miller) and one for 40's/50s rock n roll
each with an open air dance floor.
2 venues hosting free dance lessons all day plus some demonstrations and lessons on the dance floors.
An assortment of museums
wartime re-enactors - one couple of re-enactors got married on the saturday this year he in military kit and her in period wedding dress. They were all getting ready in one of the barrack huts on site and returned from the church to the barrack hut and a rifle arch with military salute plus a Mustang screaming over head giving an air display.
We reckoned we got good value for our £126 weekend camping and entrance ticket.
Lots of visitors also dressed up - all sorts of military uniforms plus forties and fifties gear.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

We also looked at this last year. We thought it to reasonable enough for a festival. I spoken to a couple of friends who did attend this year and they rave about it (they are of a certain age) and will be going back next year.

In the end we umm'ed and arr'ed to long and had already booked to go to the MHF Global rally so took the easy option. 

How was the traffic in and out of the site? It did concern me going to the Luton area on a bank holiday.....around the M25 and all did worry me a little.

Still I will have to have a chat with she who must be obeyed and see what we want to do this year. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

We went for the entire weekend so arrived on Friday afternoon.
Must admit that from Chelmsford we stayed away from the major routes by going across the A120 past Stansted and Bishop Stortford then across to the A6.
Traffic was fine apart from negotiating the roadworks and one way system through Bedford town centre, especially as a private breakdown recovery vehicle tried to take the side out of our van ( He missed fortunately).
No problems leaving the site although we left late Monday as I had to be at work on Tuesday.
We were on Campsite B - the quieter one which was about a 5 minute walk from the show entrance - transport was also provided in the shape of a camoflauge painted bus sporting blue RAF roundels!
The site was very well marshalled and all the pitches were marked out on the grass with white lines - these were quite generous. The marshals were checking if people were attending in a group and trying to keep people together wherever possible. 

marion


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

For anone thinking of attending, have just had our brochure through for the 2010 festival.
Looks like campsite B has been moved much closer to campsite A and the main entrance this year.
We will most probably go for the whole wekend again as we had a great time last year despite the c****y weather.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

marionandrob said:


> For anone thinking of attending, have just had our brochure through for the 2010 festival.
> Looks like campsite B has been moved much closer to campsite A and the main entrance this year.
> We will most probably go for the whole wekend again as we had a great time last year despite the c****y weather.


Still a long way from the main event and now £130 for the weekend. It also clashes with the Global Rally, which is Top entertainment.
Gerry


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yup, last year's Global was an entertainment high, and all down to the MHF entertainment, not some commercial offering. I laughed so much it ached.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Rita and I are looking to go to this event.

It sounds the business.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

